# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  ارتباط دائم بین سیستم استنتاج فازی و یک نرم افزار دیگر

## fa_karoon

سلام وقت بخیر

من سیستم استنتاج فازی(fis)  رو طراحی کردم حالا می خوام این سیستم مدام از یه نرم افزار اطلاعات بگیره و  تحلیل کنه و طبق استنتاجی که طراحی شده خروجی بده. اما نمی دونم چه جوری  می تونم این سیستم رو دائم فعال نگه دارم و دائم در حال اجرا باشه! ممنون  می شم دوستان راهنمایی کنند

سپاس

----------


## fa_karoon

دوستان، اساتید، کسی نبود راهنمایی کنه؟

----------

